# Book recommendations for a soldier



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

My husband is about to deploy and i am giving him my k2i and he is getting me a k3. So basically what type of books do the guys who hang out on the forum like to read? I know he doesn't wanna read most of the stuff i already have on my kindle since its mostly "girly" books i guess you would say.
So if you were about to be stranded in the desert for a while what books would you want to read? 
He doesn't really read often, but has decided to pick up reading while he is gone.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Does he like mainly fiction or nonfiction? Any hints as to likes or dislikes would help narrow the choices, so that they might be more on target.

In anycase, I'll take a shot with a couple that might be on target:

Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry. It's a well written western (better than the Mini series-which was great).

World War In the Balance/Tilting the Balance by Harry Turtledove. (looks like the first two books in the main 4 book series). Alternate history, where an alien race invades Earth during the height of WW II. Good if your husband likes Science Fiction.

Cibola by David Wood. Good if he likes action adventure, kind of like Indiana Jones/DiVinchi Code.

If he likes fantasy, I'd have a lot of suggestions.

Good luck and my prayers are with both you and your husband during his deployment.
Terry


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Izzy:

Have you heard about Operation eBook Drop here on Kindleboards?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13352.0.html

There 449 Indie Authors who have prepared FREE coupons for their books downloadable from Smashwords, all kindle format (and others if needed). If you want to sign up for this wealth of reading material, just sent me an email at [email protected] with his name, rank, service branch, email address for the coupons and where he will be deployed and I'll set him up. I have a few new military members coming on board tomorrow.

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson
founder of Operation eBook Drop
formerly SP5 E Patterson, US Army 6th Batallion, 60th Artillery (1966-6


----------



## Mark Ledbetter (May 7, 2010)

Hi, Izzy

Looks like Operation Bookdrop might be the way to go, but I'll put up some historical fiction that might appeal to a solider. This is a copy n paste from the Historical Fiction thread.

My prays are with you and yours.

Mark L

I second the Gates of Fire. If you want to get into the life of Ancient Greece, Pressfield is your guy. The history is excellent, the story-telling superb. But it can get gory. No punches are pulled.

Gates of Fire is the story of Thermopylae.

Tides of War is the story of Alcibiades, possibly my favorite for capturing the people and the essentials of the Golden Age of Greece.

Alexander-Virtues of War is now officially on my TBR list, as is The Afghan Campaign. No, not that Afghan campaign. This one is 2,300 years ago, Alexander again.

http://www.amazon.com/Gates-of-Fire-ebook/dp/B000NJL7QO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=A6U6H3H6WHQPH&s=digital-text&qid=1281236957&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.com/Tides-of-War-ebook/dp/B000NJL7QY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A6U6H3H6WHQPH&s=digital-text&qid=1281236957&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.com/Alexander-Virtues-War-ebook/dp/B003PJ6FW0/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=A6U6H3H6WHQPH&s=digital-text&qid=1281236957&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.com/Afghan-Campaign-novel-ebook/dp/B000JMKNME/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A6U6H3H6WHQPH&s=digital-text&qid=1281236957&sr=1-3


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I would highly recommend the book I just finished by KB author Jeffry Hepple, it's called Lonely is the Soldier. It's under $3 and is about 2.5-3x bigger than an average book. It's great! Follows the career of an Army Special Forces soldier from right after Vietnam all the way to present day. 

Another excellent author is Michael Farmer, he's a relative unknown, but his books about tank warfare are really, really good. His first one was Tin Soldiers, I believe, and I don't think it's available for Kindle, but the next two are, I'm pretty sure.

W.E.B. Griffin is one of my three favorite authors, he has three excellent series based on the military, The Corps, The Brotherhood of War, and The Presidential Agent (military/spy).

I think he'd also love books by Vince Flynn, Alex Berenson, Brad Thor, and Ted Bell.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

911jason said:


> Another excellent author is Michael Farmer, he's a relative unknown, but his books about tank warfare are really, really good. His first one was Tin Soldiers, I believe, and I don't think it's available for Kindle, but the next two are, I'm pretty sure.


I had it backwards, only Tin Soldiers is currently available for Kindle... it's $6.99.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

911jason said:


> I would highly recommend the book I just finished by KB author Jeffry Hepple, it's called Lonely is the Soldier. It's under $3 and is about 2.5-3x bigger than an average book. It's great! Follows the career of an Army Special Forces soldier from right after Vietnam all the way to present day.
> 
> Another excellent author is Michael Farmer, he's a relative unknown, but his books about tank warfare are really, really good. His first one was Tin Soldiers, I believe, and I don't think it's available for Kindle, but the next two are, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> ...


That's what I would also recommend. Amazing book!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I will be showing him the links to all these books . He doesn't really read much so he has no preference and wants to read just about anything. Thanks so much for all the suggestions!


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Before my own service, I devoured war movies and novels. When I was in, I didn't enjoy them nearly as much. A civilian now, I appreciate the genre again (obviously--I wrote one in the genre).

I don't know how your hubby feels about war/military fiction...or will feel, once he's deployed...but I started a Listmania for men. It's far from complete, and there are a couple war titles in the list, but it still might give you some ideas:http://www.amazon.com/lm/R2Z9RONGEL7OJH/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1

I need to get in on the free-books-for-troops deal, looks like.


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

MachineTrooper said:


> Before my own service, I devoured war movies and novels. When I was in, I didn't enjoy them nearly as much. A civilian now, I appreciate the genre again (obviously--I wrote one in the genre).
> 
> I don't know how your hubby feels about war/military fiction...or will feel, once he's deployed...but I started a Listmania for men. It's far from complete, and there are a couple war titles in the list, but it still might give you some ideas:http://www.amazon.com/lm/R2Z9RONGEL7OJH/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1
> 
> I need to get in on the free-books-for-troops deal, looks like.


That's an interesting point, and one I was thinking (although I'm not in the military); if I was surrounded by war/military, would I really want to read about it too? I don't think that I would. I can't think of anything of the sort off the top of my head, but I'd try to find a book with some humor or something very entertaining/thrilling he could get lost in.

I mainly read fantasy, sci-fi or prehistoric fiction and other oddball finds lol, but I've recently read A Game of Thrones and am reading A Clash of Kings, both by George RR Martin. They're fantastic books, may not be up his alley, but if so I definitely think he should check them out, they're very engrossing.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, and don't know how I left out the Jack Reacher series by Lee Child. He's up there in my top-3 favorite authors as well. His main character, Reacher, is a former Army MP who after getting downsized out of the military decides to roam the United States with his wallet and toothbrush. Trouble always seems to find him, but Reacher has no problem dealing with trouble! =)


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

No help with recs, but I wanted to thank you and your hubby for your service.  

Sending you both thoughts and prayers for a safe and speedy deployment.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

911jason said:


> I would highly recommend the book I just finished by KB author Jeffry Hepple, it's called Lonely is the Soldier. It's under $3 and is about 2.5-3x bigger than an average book. It's great! Follows the career of an Army Special Forces soldier from right after Vietnam all the way to present day.
> 
> Another excellent author is Michael Farmer, he's a relative unknown, but his books about tank warfare are really, really good. His first one was Tin Soldiers, I believe, and I don't think it's available for Kindle, but the next two are, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> ...


You should check out all of Jeffrey Hepple's books, he's written several. I haven't read them all, but have bought them all and they are high on my TBR list. They come VERY highly recommended!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

A couple books I've read recently that I thought would appeal to men are BEAT THE REAPER by Josh Bazell and THE LOCK ARTIST by Steve Hamilton. Both are fast-paced crime fiction with compelling characters. 
L.J.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'm currently deployed myself and war books/movies are the last thing I want anything to do with at the moment.  It's hard to recommend anything not know what genre he likes.  I'm a fantasy fan, myself.  I would recommend some epic Fantasy novels as they tend to be huge and suck up alot of time.

Some series' that are good:
A Song of Ice and Fire series...George R R Martin (not finished yet, but they are pretty good)
Wheel of Time series....Robert Jordan (same as above)
Dragonlance...Margret Weis/Tracy Hickman (start with the Dragons of Autumn Twilight and go from there)
Magician Apprentice/Master, Silverthorn, A Darkness at Sethanon....Raymond E Feist
Sword of Truth series...Terry Goodkind (beginning of the series is pretty good, the later novels not as much)
Memory Sorrow and Thorn...Tad Williams (slow at first but overall good series)
Ender's Game...Orson Scott Card(although not Fantasy the first of this series is good...so are the Shadow books)


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

If he likes fantasy and specifically assassins, I would recommend Brent Weeks "Night Angel Trilogy."  They're excellent books and the trilogy is complete.  I would also suggest "The Warded Man" by Peter Brett.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Bane, that's a very nice list of recommendations.

David Dalglish


----------



## Hair of the Dog (Jul 19, 2010)

I would understand if he did not feel up to reading about war and soldiering while deployed, but if he happens to feel that such fiction might help him process events &#8230;








(Not on Kindle, unfortunately.)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd recommend

Put a Lid on It by Donald Westlake--a light-hearted good mystery, nothing too serious but fast-paced enough to be very good and hold attention.

Maybe some of Robert Crais' stand alones.  Good thrillers.

For something totally offbeat, the audio for:

Who’s Your Caddy?: Rick Reilly (Grover Gardner narrator)  (There are a couple of chapters with adult content--you can imagine that some golfers do not have the cleanest of language when golfing!)  I don't know if it is on "read" kindle but the audio was well done.  Short segments with various golfers and some of them were absolutely hysterical.

Thank you and come home safe!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thought of a couple more authors: Maybe something by Bill Bryson

And I just started reading: Learn Me Good by John Pearson. It sounds like it could be some good humor:

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Me-Good-ebook/dp/B002C75GXK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281463391&sr=8-2


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

izzy said:


> My husband is about to deploy and i am giving him my k2i and he is getting me a k3. So basically what type of books do the guys who hang out on the forum like to read?


Has anyone here suggested short stories? I would think that being a soldier would mean having to be ready to drop everything at a moment's notice. I've just uploaded 4 of my short-stories, and they are varying genres. 2 horror, 1 comedy about family, and 1 historical fiction. Each only $.99. I will say on a personal note, it's people like your husband who makes me proud to live in this country: thank him for me!

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003XMB2XG --My Amazon author's page.

Good luck!

~~Carla


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When I was in the service, I loved some poetry. Don't laugh, but there's a perfect book of verse for a soldier and I'm sure thousands of soldiers have found it a nice companion. And there's a free copy of it (as well as modestly priced copies of it) for the Kindle:

Barrack Room Ballads (Departmental Ditties) by Rudyard Lipling

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Depending on what branch of service and rank he is, there is usually a recommended professional reading list put out by the command group, many of which should be on the kindle.

For example, some are here: http://www.ndu.edu/Library/index.cfm?secID=217&pageID=126&type=section

The list for Army NCOs and company grade officers, for example, is this:

*Atkinson, Rick. The Day of Battle: The War in Sicily and Italy, 1943-1944. 
Appleman, Roy E. East of Chosin: Entrapment and Breakout in Korea, 1950. 
Bolger, Daniel. Savage Peace: Americans at War in the 1990's. 
*Brown, Todd S. Battleground Iraq: Journal of a Company Commander. 
*Fischer, David Hackett. Washington's Crossing. 
*Galula, David. Counterinsurgency Warfare: Theory and Practice. 
Heller, Charles E. and Stofft, William A., eds. America's First Battles: 1776-1965.
*Knox, MacGregor and Murray, Williamson, eds. The Dynamics of Military Revolution, 1300-2050. 
MacDonald, Charles B. Company Commander. 
Parker, Geoffrey, ed. Cambridge Illustrated History of Warfare. 
Van Creveld, Martin. Supplying War: Logistics from Wallenstein to Patton.

* available on the kindle


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I've always liked the Reacher novel "Echo Burning," set in Texas. Great action sequences.


----------



## Sharon Delarose (Aug 17, 2010)

You can't put it on his Kindle but if you can find a good copy, it would make a heckuva Christmas present for a soldier:

If It Moves, Salute It by Bob Duncan

Hilarious!  I've read it several times.  Last I knew it was out of print and I had to find one at a rare book store for my Dad.  When he passed away it came back to me.  I've seen a few on Amazon.  I've got a paperback and a hardcover so I know it comes in both.  (Nope, won't part with mine


----------



## sillyolebear (Apr 27, 2010)

My husband also will be deploying in a few days... and I put a few books on his for him

Water for elephants was a great book
marley and me is another that anyone would love
wicked
son of a witch


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

As a previous soldier, I'd have to agree with the previous posters about the war-related books. When I was in, I didn't read many of them. I always preferred something "escapist". Quick pace, good storytelling and strong characters.

I would recommend anything by Orson Scott Card, especially _Ender's Game_ and _Ender's Shadow_.

Anything by Charlie Huston is also a good choice, IMO. His Joe Pitt series is a fun, quick read. Joe Pitt is a vampire, but the books *are not* vampire books (if that makes sense). Huston's writing is so crisp and to the point, it takes my breath away at times and makes me laugh out loud at other times.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Any of Lee Child's Jack Reacher books.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for even more recommendations everyones.

I've been slowly filling the kindle up more and more before he leaves which sadly is looming right over our heads now.

He read 33 AD and loved it along with Abraham Lincoln Vampire Slayer. I've got ender's game and quite a few other fantasy books set up on there. It seems he is really getting into reading again so I am very happy.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

izzy said:


> Thanks so much for even more recommendations everyones.
> 
> I've been slowly filling the kindle up more and more before he leaves which sadly is looming right over our heads now.
> 
> He read 33 AD and loved it along with Abraham Lincoln Vampire Slayer. I've got ender's game and quite a few other fantasy books set up on there. It seems he is really getting into reading again so I am very happy.


Hang in there Izzy--and thank you --and him--for your serving your country and keeping us safe!

Maria


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> I would highly recommend the book I just finished by KB author Jeffry Hepple, it's called Lonely is the Soldier. It's under $3 and is about 2.5-3x bigger than an average book. It's great! Follows the career of an Army Special Forces soldier from right after Vietnam all the way to present day.
> 
> Another excellent author is Michael Farmer, he's a relative unknown, but his books about tank warfare are really, really good. His first one was Tin Soldiers, I believe, and I don't think it's available for Kindle, but the next two are, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> ...


Jason, as you already know, I've been thriving on your recommendations. However, having served in the military myself, I think that I would rather read something that would not remind me of my job. In other words maybe some thing that takes my mind off of it for awhile. There are some classic action authors as well such as James Fennimore Cooper, Lous L'Amour, etc.. Just my 4 cents worth  Books from the authors you recommend are great and I would add James Rollins to the list.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> ...having served in the military myself, I think that I would rather read something that would not remind me of my job. In other words maybe some thing that takes my mind off of it for awhile. There are some classic action authors as well such as James Fennimore Cooper, Lous L'Amour, etc.. Just my 4 cents worth  Books from the authors you recommend are great and I would add James Rollins to the list.


Yes, that has been mentioned in this thread, and you all are probably very correct. I am not a veteran, they wouldn't take me because of my flat feet and childhood asthma, so I don't have that experience to draw upon here.

As for L'Amour, can you recommend a specific novel? I tried to read Last of the Breed but had a hard time getting through it.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> Yes, that has been mentioned in this thread, and you all are probably very correct. I am not a veteran, they wouldn't take me because of my flat feet and childhood asthma, so I don't have that experience to draw upon here.
> 
> As for L'Amour, can you recommend a specific novel? I tried to read Last of the Breed but had a hard time getting through it.


Not off the top of my head, but what I do is go by the customer reviews on Amazon. I look for books that have more than just a couple of reviews and if the number of 4's and 5's predominate, that's the book I pick. I learned this method the hard way when I didn't use and bought "The Lost Symbol."


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Absurdity-Comedic-short-stories-through-ebook/dp/B003ZYEVUI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5

This one hadn't been published when you first asked, but it's a collection of comedic (not humorous) essays and shorts. The reviews coming in are so positive and incredible.

Are they still sending him even though Obama is pulling most of them out?


----------



## JohnJGaynard (Jul 26, 2010)

I would suggest the "Good Soldier Svejk" one of the most humorous "soldier" novels of all time. 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Good-Soldier-Svejk-ebook/dp/B0036S4ABI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AC2OY4L5JUE2O&s=digital-text&qid=1283938349&sr=1-1


----------

